# Storing in Original Boxes



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

A few months ago, my local shop owner gave me a few empty cigar boxes. I didn't think much of them aside from thinking they looked cool, but then I started thinking...why not store all my Padrons in the Padron box? And all my Ligas in the Liga box? Again, it was nothing more than me just thinking they looked nice but it kinda made sense to me to keep similar tasting sticks together and away from others that may affect them. Plus, I bought a Padron lancero that couldn't fit in my desktop humidor. 

Of course, the first concern is the seal of these boxes so I did the flashlight test and they checked out. I monitored the RH in each and they seem to be able to hold a steady level. I'm keeping my Opus Xs, Ligas, and Padrons in their respective companies boxes. See the attached pics. 

I smoked a Padron 1926 today and it tasted a little bit stale/dry. Could just be a coincidence but it got me wondering if the box could be to blame. 

What's the general consensus on doing this?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

I would get them in a sealed box if I were you. They won't hold steady in a wooden box.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Wonderful collection of sticks if I may say so.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I highly recommend storing cigars in original boxes or even non matching brand boxes, however, you must then store those boxes in a Humidor or Igloodor or whatever. IMHO cedar boxes are the very best way to keep and store cigars, but always remember, the boxes in themselves are not mini humidors!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree with Johnny, if you want to keep them in the boxes just throw them all in a cooler with some Boveda.


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

When you store boxes in a coolidor or wineador Is it okay to leave the cello or plastic packaging on the box or should I remove it? I want to be sure they are getting proper humidity. I have several boxes that just came in of the same kinds of cigars so I only need one opened at present time.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

welborn said:


> When you store boxes in a coolidor or wineador Is it okay to leave the cello or plastic packaging on the box or should I remove it? I want to be sure they are getting proper humidity. I have several boxes that just came in of the same kinds of cigars so I only need one opened at present time.


Leave the cello on the boxes. That is the way they are stored at the factory and the way they are stored at your local B&M. Cello does allow moisture through, very slowly, but enough so, to store the boxes that way for years.


----------



## MikeFox87 (May 5, 2016)

I actually did this a while back with a box of Ashton Maduros that I had - in box, but not in humidor. As has been said, as long as the box itself is in a properly humidified climate go for it - I didn't do that. Several of the Ashtons ended up getting too dry. So I had to make the DEVASTATING decision to up my storage capability. I put the dried sticks into an environment better suited for their needs and waited a significant amount of time to try one, but they still never smoked as good as the ones that didn't dry out. Just a friendly tip! You have a dynamite collection there.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I highly recommend storing cigars in original boxes or even non matching brand boxes, however, you must then store those boxes in a Humidor or Igloodor or whatever. IMHO cedar boxes are the very best way to keep and store cigars, but always remember, the boxes in themselves are not mini humidors!


Exactly, the boxes are beautiful but they can never replace a good humi!


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

@*Bluewaterpig* Get those cigar boxes into a coolidor or wineador with some HF beads asap.

@*welborn* I would leave them on the sticks in the boxes, it helps keep them from being damaged as they move around etc over time, but personally I'd remove the cello from boxes themselves.

The cello thing is subjective, all personal preference.

FYI - Humidity takes apx 7 times longer to pass through the cello, so just keep that in mind as you consider the time of rest and smoking them. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Grey Goose said:


> @*Bluewaterpig* Get those cigar boxes into a coolidor or wineador with some HF beads asap.
> 
> @*welborn* I would leave them on the sticks in the boxes, it helps keep them from being damaged as they move around etc over time, but personally I'd remove the cello from boxes themselves.
> 
> ...


The cello thing is not subjective. the manufactures and B&M Vendors all store new boxes in their cello. There must be reasons why they do so.

Also, if you are correct, that moisture takes 7 times longer to pass through cello, remember, that is 7 times longer in both directions. If that is true, the cigars being stored in new cello wrapped boxed, will be very stable and closer to the perfect RH, than those stored with out cello in the humidor.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The cello thing is not subjective. the manufactures and B&M Vendors all store new boxes in their cello. There must be reasons why they do so.
> 
> Also, if you are correct, that moisture takes 7 times longer to pass through cello, remember, that is 7 times longer in both directions. If that is true, the cigars being stored in new cello wrapped boxed, will be very stable and closer to the perfect RH, than those stored with out cello in the humidor.


Folks who wish to take a box that is at 70%rh and get them down to a 62%rh so they can begin smoking them would likely want to remove the cello, to help expedite the process.

Folks who wish to slow down air exchange and the aging process for longer term storage would likely want to keep the cello on.

What cello does is not subjective, whether you leave it on or not is totally subjective.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let me add, if you're leaving the box wrapped be sure it's cellophane, not plastic shrink-wrap. Those are two different animals.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Folks who wish to take a box that is at 70%rh and get them down to a 62%rh so they can begin smoking them would likely want to remove the cello, to help expedite the process.
> 
> Folks who wish to slow down air exchange and the aging process for longer term storage would likely want to keep the cello on.
> 
> What cello does is not subjective, whether you leave it on or not is totally subjective.


Spot on Ninj, thanks for doing a better job of articulating it for me. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

StogieNinja said:


> Folks who wish to take a box that is at 70%rh and get them down to a 62%rh so they can begin smoking them would likely want to remove the cello, to help expedite the process.
> 
> Folks who wish to slow down air exchange and the aging process for longer term storage would likely want to keep the cello on.
> 
> What cello does is not subjective, whether you leave it on or not is totally subjective.


With those thoughts in mind, I totally agree.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Also keep in mind when you remove cello from a cigar and the cello is brown, those are tasty wrapper leaf oils that would have gone to the cigars they were stored next to (and vice-versa) but have now gone to cello you will throw away. Just my $.02.


- MG


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

MaxG said:


> Also keep in mind when you remove cello from a cigar and the cello is brown, those are tasty wrapper leaf oils that would have gone to the cigars they were stored next to (and vice-versa) but have now gone to cello you will throw away. Just my $.02.
> 
> - MG


Come on now ! I can't be the only guy here who likes to roll his tasty cellos and smoke em :grin2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've never seen, or heard of, a box wrapped in cello.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Rondo said:


> I've never seen, or heard of, a box wrapped in cello.


Okay Rondo, I'll bite.

What are they wrapped in?


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

I've decided to forego the original box humidor thing and I've thrown all of the cigars into my humidor. Like I said, I smoked one of the Padron 1926s that I've been storing in its original box and it was dry and stale tasting. I've decided that's enough proof to tell me the original box thing wasn't working. Also, I save myself from using extra Bovedas in each box and having to monitor them. Only problem is that my "50" count humidor is almost full (only have 24 sticks in there)...time to buy a 100+ count humidor.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you can only fit 24 sticks in a 50 count. That's makes someone worse at cigar tetris than me. Didn't think it was possible. ..

When you get in the market for another humidor, check out the makers in our market place section. Quality heirloom pieces.

Edit : cigar tetris copyright @SeanTheEvans

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Okay Rondo, I'll bite.
> 
> What are they wrapped in?


Your kidding right?

Every box I've ever bought were not wrapped in a thing, shipping packaging excluded, the boxes themselves just have the customs band or factory seal/sticker over the lid edge to keep it shut and indicate it hadn't been opened.

...but you're just joking...right? ;-)


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> Your kidding right?
> 
> Every box I've ever bought were not wrapped in a thing, shipping packaging excluded, the boxes themselves just have the customs band or factory seal/sticker over the lid edge to keep it shut and indicate it hadn't been opened.
> 
> ...but you're just joking...right? ;-)


Ummm the two boxes I just received from the ISOM came sealed in the type of plastic wrap that's sealed. So yes, boxes do come with outer plastic. Not cello material, it's the type of plastic that is a $&@# to rip open and you need a knife or razor then you can rip the rest off. 
No need to be condescending.



Bluewaterpig said:


> I've decided to forego the original box humidor thing and I've thrown all of the cigars into my humidor. Like I said, I smoked one of the Padron 1926s that I've been storing in its original box and it was dry and stale tasting. I've decided that's enough proof to tell me the original box thing wasn't working. Also, I save myself from using extra Bovedas in each box and having to monitor them. Only problem is that my "50" count humidor is almost full (only have 24 sticks in there)...time to buy a 100+ count humidor.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Might want to look into Tupperware. Humidors are nice but less cost effective than Tupperware.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Grey Goose said:


> Your kidding right?
> 
> Every box I've ever bought were not wrapped in a thing, shipping packaging excluded, the boxes themselves just have the customs band or factory seal/sticker over the lid edge to keep it shut and indicate it hadn't been opened.
> 
> ...but you're just joking...right? ;-)


That would be a NO Rondo, I am not kidding. Most freshly box cigars do come wrapped in a form of Cello/Plastic Wrap. Go into any B&M and look in their humidor. Most of the sealed boxes in storage will be wrapped.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> No need to be condescending.


Not being condescending one iota HB, furthermore if I ever I am unless it involved you directly it won't require your counsel.

Fact is I have not ever seen it, what you are probably seeing is shrink wrap for shipping purposes to protect the box?

https://www.google.ca/search?q=ciga...p-_NAhUMCMAKHarcDosQ_AUICSgC&biw=1360&bih=670

At any rate, as I stated, with the exception of shipping packaging, like Rondo, I've just not ever encountered it.

"Be a man, smoke cigars"...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Bluewaterpig said:


> I've decided to forego the original box humidor thing and I've thrown all of the cigars into my humidor. Like I said, I smoked one of the Padron 1926s that I've been storing in its original box and it was dry and stale tasting. I've decided that's enough proof to tell me the original box thing wasn't working. Also, I save myself from using extra Bovedas in each box and having to monitor them. Only problem is that my "50" count humidor is almost full (only have 24 sticks in there)...time to buy a 100+ count humidor.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


If you look up how humidors are rated with respect to the number of cigars they should be able to store, you will learn that the number of cigars a humidor is rated for is based on Corona Size Cigars 5" x 42rg That is way they will rarely hold a number of mixed size cigars anywhere near what they claim. I suggest that you do not consider any humidor, rated for less than 200/250 cigars.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It wasn't bait, JF, I've only seen/received boxes either plain, or a very thin stretchable plastic. It wasn't stiff and crunchy like the breathable cello individual cigars are often protected in.
Perhaps others have seen it, I haven't.
No sarcasm intended, Brother.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If you look up how humidors are rated with respect to the number of cigars they should be able to store, you will learn that the number of cigars a humidor is rated for is based on Corona Size Cigars 5" x 42rg That is way they will rarely hold a number of mixed size cigars anywhere near what they claim. I suggest that you do not consider any humidor, rated for less than 200/250 cigars.


Unless you want to become a humidor collector as well.

You would definitely need another by fall if you bought a 100 ct. I've seen it quite a few times around here. I just bought a 50,just bought another 100, just bought ANOTHER hundred ct. and some Tupperware. We don't call it a slippery slope for nothin.

seriously though, @JohnnyFlake is correct . Don't spend money on something you'll need to replace in a couple months.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> Not being condescending one iota HB, furthermore if I ever I am unless it involved you directly it won't require your counsel.
> 
> Fact is I have not ever seen it, what you are probably seeing is shrink wrap for shipping purposes to protect the box?
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, in a number of those pics you can see the boxes wrapped in plastic.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Just an FYI, in a number of those pics you can see the boxes wrapped in plastic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


LOL... okay.

No one is saying there is no such thing, makes sense they would ship boxes in shrink wrap to avoid marring the decorative box, right.

However, as a cigar consumer for the last almost 30 years, I've never been sold a box in a plastic wrapper.

Just my own personal experience.

Wonder as you scroll through the pages and pages of cigar shop pics, just how many of the 10's of thousands of cigar boxes you will see have a plastic wrapper on them?

...few and far between I suspect.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> LOL... okay.
> 
> No one is saying there is no such thing, makes sense they would ship boxes in shrink wrap to avoid marring the decorative box, right.
> 
> ...


Yea that's probably because they open the packages before sending pictures out on the forum. If I see open boxes on this site as almost all of them are does that mean the boxes are shipped open? 100% of my box purchases came with shrink wrap on them. Just my 2 ¢


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

In my ~4 months smoking cigars I've been to 2 local B&M and almost every box I've seen purchased had plastic on them, and are stored like that in the humidors. (had a somewhat memorable conversation with one of the owners regarding it).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not wanting to change the subject. .OK ...WANTING TO CHANGE THE SUBJECT. is it cello or shrink wrap. To me that's 2 totally different things. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

IMO it appears to be shrink wrap. More pliable (cello seems more rigid).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Like I said, it is just a slice of my little world of experience, and I am a creature of habit, I don't buy boxes on CI, etc, so could be the industry is changing and I was not privy, or perhaps the way our B&M's or preferred vendor's operate in our respective locales, but curiously enough no box I've ever ordered, or bought from a shop, has had plastic wrap on them, at least not so to the best of my recollection. ;-)


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I highly recommend storing cigars in original boxes or even non matching brand boxes, however, you must then store those boxes in a Humidor or Igloodor or whatever. IMHO cedar boxes are the very best way to keep and store cigars, but always remember, the boxes in themselves are not mini humidors!


 @Bluewaterpig...this is the answer you're looking for. .sorry about the thread jack.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

If those boxes are cedar inside and hold a good seal,you would have to 'season' the box just like you would a new humidor. A wooden box
lined with cedar with a good seal and properly prepared for cigars is a humidor... i know people who have turn ordinary chests and cabinets into humidors

Here is a link to cigar capacity for humidors
https://www.humidordiscount.com/humidor_calculator

Btw --i have had boxes shipped to me covered in a saran or cling wrap, Bubble wrap,poly sealed,aluminum bubble wrap, zip lock bag..
and any combination to the above,just about anything but a garbage bag.. nothing surprises me anymore when it comes to our hobby.

There isn't a lot of right or wrong,just what works and more importantly works for you


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Rondo said:


> It wasn't bait, JF, I've only seen/received boxes either plain, or a very thin stretchable plastic. It wasn't stiff and crunchy like the breathable cello individual cigars are often protected in.
> Perhaps others have seen it, I haven't.
> No sarcasm intended, Brother.


Rondo, no sarcasm even considered, absolutely none!

As brothers we need to discuss things.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here is a link to cigar capacity for humidors
https://www.humidordiscount.com/humidor_calculator

That is a very good link, that avitti posted. It will help give you a real idea of how many cigars a humidor will actually hold and not having to make a guess, based on what is claimed.


----------



## navymancdf (Sep 16, 2016)

okay alot of info from this tread only one question as of now when storing them in their original boxes how do you ensure that there is proper rh in the the box?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

navymancdf said:


> okay alot of info from this tread only one question as of now when storing them in their original boxes how do you ensure that there is proper rh in the the box?


Put the box in a humidor/tupperdor/coolerdor/wineador. Cigar boxes will generally breathe just fine if kept in a humidified environment.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BTW, guys. I didn't take a stand on the shrink wrap vs cellophane on boxes back when this thread was hopping. I seemed to recall cello way-back-when, but wasn't 100% sure of my memory and certainly hadn't seen any lately. To be fair, though, I don't buy many wrapped boxes (NC's) these days. But, I got in my first box of this year's Warped Corto X46's a few weeks back. Guess what? Wrapped in cello!


----------



## navymancdf (Sep 16, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Put the box in a humidor/tupperdor/coolerdor/wineador. Cigar boxes will generally breathe just fine if kept in a humidified environment.


Okay thank you just getting started out and trying to get all the basics before i dive in with buyin and aging a box of ciagars


----------

